# Texas-speed torquer v2 cam question



## Cyclone-Ls2 (Jan 15, 2012)

sry if its been posted tried the search thingy...

Anyone run this and have a clip?

Did you have to change your heads, pushrods, rockers?

How is it on street manners?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

There are lots of posts on this cam although I abhor buying a cam by the sound if that's what you're looking for. You can make anything lope with the tune. Check on LS1GTO if you can't find one here. No need to change the rockers although you'll have to do the springs, pushrods, retainers, etc. Street-ability is once again in the tune.


----------



## Cyclone-Ls2 (Jan 15, 2012)

svede1212 said:


> There are lots of posts on this cam although I abhor buying a cam by the sound if that's what you're looking for. You can make anything lope with the tune. Check on LS1GTO if you can't find one here. No need to change the rockers although you'll have to do the springs, pushrods, retainers, etc. Street-ability is once again in the tune.


yea it wasnt just sound i like the cam overall and ok thx man


----------



## mebuildit (Jul 29, 2011)

I put a V3 in mine with PRC's 2.5, Kooks and injectors. I did do the trunion upgrade witch is a good thing to do in my eyes. The V2 is just a little smaller than the V3 and mine has a nice rumble to it and drives pretty well.


----------



## Gtojustin (Jan 29, 2012)

mebuildit said:


> I put a V3 in mine with PRC's 2.5, Kooks and injectors. I did do the trunion upgrade witch is a good thing to do in my eyes. The V2 is just a little smaller than the V3 and mine has a nice rumble to it and drives pretty well.


What kind of numbers did you put up with that set up? Pretty much exactly what I am looking at doing. Do you have headers and intake?


----------



## Gtojustin (Jan 29, 2012)

Sorry re-read what you posted you do have headers lol


----------



## The_Moo (Dec 21, 2011)

I just put in my V2 in Jan. I Daily the car and changed the springs and seats and push rods all at once. Car runs great and easily a daily cam with a good tune.


----------



## mebuildit (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes I put kooks 1 7/8, Cai. Peculiar 2.5 heads and fast injectors. Car made 430/400 @ the rear. A fast intake and TB would help for more HP. But its been really fun. To drive. 

Sent from my MB865 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

